# Essential Reading List for the "Reforming"?



## Kiffin (Apr 9, 2010)

Well, graduation is just around the corner. I want to take some time after graduation to really absorb/interact with some Reformed stuff that would help in my personal “reformation.” I went to a Dispensational Bible college and am about to graduate from a “supermarket” seminary. Here is a list that I think would help me wrap things up. My reading will not end after the completion of this list (since learning takes a lifetime), but I want to be grounded before I continue on with any formal education. I’m arbitrarily setting my page cap at 3000. Any other suggestions for a developing Reformed baptist?


Biblical Theology
Biblical Theology by Geerhardus Vos (436)

Covenant Theology
The Christ of the Covenants by O. Palmer Robertson (304)
Covenant Theology: From Adam to Christ by Coxe and Owen (388)

Amillennialism
A Case for Amillennialism: Understanding the End Times by Kim Riddlebarger (272)
The End Times Made Simple by Sam Waldron (250)

Reformed Baptist 
The Baptism of Disciples Alone by Fred A. Malone (284)
A Modern Exposition of the 1689 Baptist Confession of Faith by Sam Waldron (490)


----------



## nnatew24 (Apr 9, 2010)

That's a good list. Here's a few others that might be helpful...

-Reformed Baptist Manifesto by Waldron and Barcellos.
-The Regulative Principle of the Church by Sam Waldron
-Reformed Worship by Terry Johnson
-In Defense of the Decalogue by Richard Barcellos.
-Covenant Children Today by Alan Conner
-The Law and the Gospel by Ernest Reisinger.


----------



## CharlieJ (Apr 9, 2010)

My one recommendation would be The Marrow of Modern Divinity by Edward Fisher, notes Thomas Boston. It touches upon covenant theology, the atonement, the law-grace distinction, and assurance of salvation. I would say, out of the last 200 or so books I've read, that it has been the most edifying and informative.


----------



## eqdj (Apr 9, 2010)

Jim Renihan has a Particular Baptist Bibliography and other recommended reading lists
at CCEL A Particular Baptist Bibliography
on his blog from 2008 A Brief Annotated Bibliography on Baptist History | The Institute of Reformed Baptist Studies
and this year A Year with Baptist Classics | The Institute of Reformed Baptist Studies

Founders Journal has some recommended books Founders Ministries | Recommended Books

and Reformed Baptist Theological Review has a bibliography RBTR <> Biblographies


----------

